# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Lures Report; Seadrift, TX; 6/4/18



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

These boys stuck it out today, from a nasty west wind boat ride, to slick calm, back to a stiff west wind. They managed to put a mix of nice trout, reds, and even a flounder in the box. First timer with the Texas Slam! 

Best baits of the day are pictured below.
I know later in the week with the return of the SE winds, our fishing will improve. We have plenty of weekday opening left for June, and weekend/weekday dates available for July-September. 

Give us a shout, and letâ€™s go fishing!


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*nice*

Nice work Capt. Nathan!!

When you are planning your next trip to the coast, consider the Fish N' Gig package that Capt. Nathan Beabout and I offer. I guarantee you, it will be the trip of a lifetime. The package includes 1 day of wadefishing with lures for trout and reds on the flats with Capt. Nathan out of Seadrift, and 1 night of flounder gigging with Capt. Rick in Rockport, leaving from Goose Island State Park.

This trip is a great way to "beat the heat". Wadefishing during the day keeps you cool, and flounder gigging at night is comfortable and relaxing without the brutal summer sun beating down.

*Fish N' Gig Package Prices:*
*3 people - $1100
4 people - $1300
5 people - $1500*

Please call Capt. Nathan or myself if you need more details or want to book...

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

